# Going crazy -- can you see a line?



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't seem to get a decent picture --







: but do any of you see a line here?

Because being pg is the only way I can seem to explain random light bleeding every couple of weeks after being a very regular kind of girl with 30-day cycles







:

I can slightly see one, but it doesn't seem to be coming through on film

http://i15.tinypic.com/6g0kux2.jpg

http://i14.tinypic.com/4uvlul5.jpg

http://i1.tinypic.com/54is37d.jpg


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

What's it supposed to look like? Is it supposed to make a "cross"?

ETA -- if so, I can make out a "cross" shape


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, the vertical line is the control line, the "positive" line would bisect that horizontal line if there.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

do you have a flash on that camera?

I can't tell whats what at all. I see lines, but I'm unfamiliar with the type of test and it's so blurry I can't make out which is the control...


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

I tried using the flash -- it just washed everything out. You could barely see the controls.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Btw, it's just a fact plus, I just popped out the strip.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My "cross" was very faint, but I'm now a mom.









So ...







Maybe?


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

I couldn't really make out anything. Maybe try again in a few days. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

any update, talk?


----------

